# Directv Dish Compatiblity



## myersbrandon (Mar 12, 2013)

I have Directv and want to buy a dish to take with to set up for our new trail trailer.  We currently have a Directv Signature oval dish and want to take the receiver Model: D12-100 which is a standard receiver.  What cheap dish kit can I buy that this will work with?


----------



## LEN (Mar 13, 2013)

Just look on Ebay for a like dish or call one of the guys that list, they have all the data under a $100 on the manual setup. Craigslist is another source. You will need a tripod of some type or a bucket of sand to hold the dish mounting arm. If you have a smart cell phone you can get a free app that shows where in the sky the sats are for pointing. One if you have the $$$$ there are portable auto dishes that you set on the ground and they do all the setup. We move enough i thought it was worth the $$$, about $600. But hook up the 12 volt and the cable and it has found the sats by time you get back to turn on the TV.

LEN


----------

